# Safe for them to eat store-bought chicken hearts?



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

I have a jar of store bought chicken hearts that are my dads usual cat fish bait. I was wondering if it would be safe to feed them to my 5 rbps that are 6.5" long. Is there some kind of chemicals in them that can harm them or anything. thanks


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

If its raw and cleaned, should be good. Preserved and packed, check the ingredients to make sure no added alternatives or preservatives..


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I get mine at Fred Meyers and they are in the meat section. In a regular meat package.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> If its raw and cleaned, should be good. Preserved and packed, check the ingredients to make sure no added alternatives or preservatives..


 yeah make sure there is nothing else added to them


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Also saves you money when feeding them the hearts.


----------

